# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  "Προς τους Έλληνες εκτροφείς Timbrado"

## panos70

Οι Έλληνες εκτροφείς που θέλουν να ασχοληθούν με το Timbrado, πρέπει να λάβουν σοβαρά υπόψη τους το νέο κώδικα για τα Timbrado που εγκρίθηκε το 2002. Στον κώδικα αυτό αναφέρεται ότι το τραγούδι της ράτσας *θα πρέπει να βασιστεί σε αργούς ή ημιαργούς ρυθμούς**, δηλαδή* *σε ασυνεχείς και ημισυνεχείς νότες**!* Επίσης η έννοια που χρησιμοποιείται από το “νέο κώδικα” για το τραγούδι, είναι η έννοια που αναφέρεται στην ποιότητα φωνής που μπορείτε να ακούτε συνέχεια, αυτή ενός πολύ ευχάριστου τραγουδιού με μεγαλοπρεπή μουσική ικανότητα. 
Ποιες είναι οι ασυνεχείς και οι ημισυνεχείς νότες και τι θεωρείτε ευχάριστο τραγούδι με ποιότητα φωνής που μπορείς να ακούς συνέχεια χωρίς να εκνευρίζεσαι ή να βαριέσαι; Στο άρθρο που ακολουθεί, θα προσπαθήσω να αναλύσω την έννοια της ποιότητας στις φωνές των Timbrados. Βασική πηγή βιβλιογραφίας αποτελούν αποσπάσματα άρθρων του Ισπανού εκτροφέα *Luis Sanchez*, με δικά μου σχόλια πάνω στο θέμα της ποιότητας των φωνών. http://www.timbradoclub.gr/index.php...1-22&Itemid=55http://www.timbradoclub.gr/index.php...1-22&Itemid=55

----------


## jk21

Πανο θα αναπτυξουν την αποψη τους πιστευω ,πιο εμπειροι εκτροφεις απο μενα  ,σε κωδικες και προτυπα του τιμπραντο .Εγω θα ρωτησω μονο ,τα λογια αυτα που στην ουσια ειναι παραπομπη απο το αρθρο και οχι δικα σου (εκτος αν τα υιοθετεις και δεν τα παραθετεις μονο για σκεψη )  μιλουν για καποιο κωδικα .Ποιας ομοσπονδιας; της διεθνους αναγνωρισμενης απο την com ως focde ή απο καποια αλλη; ποιος ειναι ο κωδικας αυτος ; μπορουμε να τον δουμε καπου; 

Θεωρω οτι καθενας μπορει να εχει τα γουστα του ,αλλα η focde θεωρει αποδεκτες και καλες ολες τις νοτες ! οχι μονο τις ημισυνεχεις και τις ασυνεχεις .Αν και θαυμαστης των classico ,αν και με ενδιαφερον παρατηρητης καποιων πολυ ωραιων και ιδιαιτερων idermediate ,δεν μπορω να διαννοηθω 

timbrado .... χωρις τιμπρες (timbre )

----------


## panos70

Eγω απλα εκανα μεταφορα του αρθρου ,για να μας πουν και οι ποιο εμπειροι τις αποψεις τους, δεν υιοθετω τιποτα μιας και ειμαι πολυ νεος επανω στα τιμπραντο και δεν μπορω ακομη να εκφερω αποψη,ειναι ομως μια ανακοινωση απο μια Ισπανικη ομοσπονδια αναγνωρισμενη απο την Ευρωπαικη και την παγκοσμια ορνιθολογικη ,δεν εξεταζω το πως λεγεται ( F.O.C.T.E, F.E.C.C ,  F.O.C.V.A,F.O.E, F.O.C.D.E )   αλλα το τι λεει για το καναρινι τιμπραντο και αν πρεπει να εξετασουμε κατα ποσο ευσταθει το κειμενο η οχι. Ο καθε ενας ας ακολουθησει  τη γραμμη που του αρεσει

----------


## jk21

Πανο σεβαστο και ευχαριστουμε !  Ομως υπαρχουν ομοσπονδιες , με διαφορα πιστευω πχ οπως  στα classico στα οποια  ειναι ενθερμη η foe , που  μπορει να ειναι η καταλληλοτερη να κρινει τα πουλια της συγκεκριμενης γραμμης ,αλλα τα πουλια παγκοσμιως επισημα κρινονται απο την fosde .Ουτε απο την foe ,ουτε απο αλλη της αντιθετης αποψης που δεν συμπαθει την classico γραμμη .Oταν λοιπον μιλαμε για κωδικα τραγουδιου που πρεπει ο ελληνας εκτροφεας να βασιστει ,ειτε αναφερομαστε σε αυτον (τον κωδικα )που καθοριζει που θα βασιστει το τραγουδι των τιμπραντο βασει της διεθνους αναγνωρισμενης ομοσπονδιας ως η εγκεκριμενη να επιτηρει τους διεθνεις διαγωνισμους (και τοτε ειναι θεμιτο να μην την αναφερουμε ) ή παρουσιαζουμε πια εννοουμε αν ειναι καποια αλλη ,για να ξερει πχ ο εκτροφεας γραμμης classico οτι η ταδε τον προτρεπει σε κατι τετοιο (και να την παρει υποψην του αναλογα με ποσο κρινει αμεροληπτη τη θεση της )  και οχι αυτη που θα τον κρινει σε καποιο διεθνη διαγωνισμο .Αν λοιπον εννοει τον κωδικα  της fosde ,ειναι αποδεκτη η θεση του ,αλλα με ενδιαφερον περιμενω αν καποιος γνωριζει ,ποιο ειναι αυτο το σημειο του κωδικα που μας λεει να παραμελησουμε τις τιμπρες σε ενα πουλι που ονομαστηκε ετσι ,γιατι τις τραγουδα ... Αν εννοει αλλη ,θα επρεπε να την αναφερει ...

----------


## lee

λοιπον με λιγα λογια τα τιμπραντο θελουν εκτροφης που να αγαπανε (ανιδιοτελως) αυτο που κανουν και να ενδιαφερονται για το κοινο καλο ολων και οχι ο καθενας για την παρτη του! εαν δεν αλλαξη αυτο θα συνεχισουν να δημιουργουντε ολο και περισοτερη κωδικες και ομοσπονδιες και συλογοι κτλ
το θεμα ειναι πολυ σοβαρο για εμας που αγαπαμε αυτο το χομπι!
ας κανουμε την αρχη σαν μια δυνατη παρεα φιλων που γουσταρουμε το ισπανικο τιμπραντο και την βελτιωση του σαν τραγουδιστη μεσα απο αγωνες σεμιναρια κτλ

----------


## timbradofthia

> Οι Έλληνες εκτροφείς που θέλουν να ασχοληθούν με το Timbrado, πρέπει να λάβουν σοβαρά υπόψη τους το νέο κώδικα για τα Timbrado που εγκρίθηκε το 2002. Στον κώδικα αυτό αναφέρεται ότι το τραγούδι της ράτσας *θα πρέπει να βασιστεί σε αργούς ή ημιαργούς ρυθμούς**, δηλαδή* *σε ασυνεχείς και ημισυνεχείς νότες**!* Επίσης η έννοια που χρησιμοποιείται από το “νέο κώδικα” για το τραγούδι, είναι η έννοια που αναφέρεται στην ποιότητα φωνής που μπορείτε να ακούτε συνέχεια, αυτή ενός πολύ ευχάριστου τραγουδιού με μεγαλοπρεπή μουσική ικανότητα. 
> Ποιες είναι οι ασυνεχείς και οι ημισυνεχείς νότες και τι θεωρείτε ευχάριστο τραγούδι με ποιότητα φωνής που μπορείς να ακούς συνέχεια χωρίς να εκνευρίζεσαι ή να βαριέσαι; Στο άρθρο που ακολουθεί, θα προσπαθήσω να αναλύσω την έννοια της ποιότητας στις φωνές των Timbrados. Βασική πηγή βιβλιογραφίας αποτελούν αποσπάσματα άρθρων του Ισπανού εκτροφέα *Luis Sanchez*, με δικά μου σχόλια πάνω στο θέμα της ποιότητας των φωνών. http://www.timbradoclub.gr/index.php...1-22&Itemid=55http://www.timbradoclub.gr/index.php...1-22&Itemid=55


δεν θα ήθελα να αναφερθώ περισσότερο στη σελίδα του συγκεκριμένου συλλόγου από το να πω ότι είναι η άποψη ενός εκτροφεα... 
Τα timbrados κρινοντε σε μεγάλες διοργανώσεις κάτω απο την ομπρέλα τις COM με τη φισα της FOCDE...  ασυνεχή και ήμι-συνεχή ρεπερτόριο ... και αυτή είναι η τάση τώρα ... όπως και ότι βλέπω οι Ισπανοί έχουν στρώση το έδαφος για τα Discondino ... θα αλλάξουμε όλοι??? θα πάμε εκεί??...  τα clacciko λοιπόν έχουν μια ιστορία κρίνονται κατά FOE με διαφορά στην ταχύτητα και στην απόδοση του ρεπερτορίου και με δύο φωνές στην φίσα τους το  CHIAU και το PHIAU που στην FOCDE δεν κρίνονται μεμονωμένα αλλά σαν Floreos η παραβλέπονται ... Ακόμα θέλω να πω ότι στον κάθε εκτροφέα το ρεπερτόριο που του αρέσει είναι προσωπική υπόθεση αρκεί κατ εμέ να γίνετε σε σωστές βάσεις (το Ρεπερτόριο, η Μουσική ποιότητα, η Χροιά και η Φωνή).. ..

----------


## jk21

> Τα timbrados κρινοντε σε μεγάλες διοργανώσεις κάτω απο την ομπρέλα τις COM με τη φισα της FOCDE...  ασυνεχή και ήμι-συνεχή ρεπερτόριο ... και αυτή είναι η τάση τώρα ... όπως και ότι βλέπω οι Ισπανοί έχουν στρώση το έδαφος για τα Discondino ...


Γιαννη ετσι οπως το γραφεις καταλαβαινω ,οτι η fosde κρινει μονο αυτες τις δυο τασεις .Τα classico δεν κρινονται απο τη fosde ; δεν μπορουν να παρουν καλη βαθμολογια με την φισα της ; δεν νομιζω ... 

προσωπικα θεωρω (και προφανως για αυτο θεωρειται απο την com η καταλληλοτερη φισα ) οτι ειναι μια φισα η οποια μπορει να κρινει ισονομα ,ολες τις τασεις και δεν συμφωνω οτι η ταση ειναι να πηγαινουμε μονο σε ημισυνεχη και ασυνεχη ρεπερτορια .Ακομα και να συμβαινει υποθετικα στην ισπανια κατι τετοιο ,υπαρχουν χωρες οπως οι ΗΠΑ ,η ελλαδα που ξερουμε οτι και η classico γραμμη εχεις τους θαυμαστες της και μαλιστα ειναι αρκετοι εως παρα πολλοι ! και θα ηταν περισσοτεροι αν αλλαζανε καποιες νοοτροπιες αναμεσα στους οπαδους της και ευχομαι καποια στιγμη να γινει ...

----------


## timbradofthia

διόρθωση  Σ*υνεχές -- ήμι-συνεχές και ασυνεχές* .... Αυτό λεω δημητρη οτι η Classico γραμμη ειναι μια γραμμή με ιστορια και εχει τους θαυμαστές της και οτι μπορουν να κριθουν τα Classico με τη φισα της FOCDE. Υπάρχουν εκτροφείς Classico στην Ελλάδα που τα timbrados τους εχουν κριθή κατα FOCDE ....

GIROS DE RITMO CONTINUO
Metálicos: Timbres (3 p.)
Huecos: Variaciones rodadas (6 p.)


GIROS DE RITMO SEMICONTINUO
Metálicos: Timbres (3p.)
Cascabel (3 p.)
Huecos: Cloqueos (6 p.)
Castañuelas (3 p.)
Acuosos: Timbre de agua (3 p.)
Agua semiligada (3 p.)


GIROS DE RITMO DISCONTINUO
Los Floreos (9 p.) y Floreos lentos (9 p.) pueden ser tanto huecos como metálicos.
Metálicos: Campana (3 p.)
Huecos : Cloqueos (6 p.)
Acuosos: Agua lenta (6 p.)
Las Variaciones conjuntas (9 p.)

----------


## lee

το τιμπραντο ειναι μια χαρα ειτε ειναι cl fl int γραμμης αλλου ειναι το προβλημα παιδια δεν εχουμε ορνιθοκουλτουρα!
και οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται στα club(οχι σε ολα) επικρατη γραμμη καφενειου στης περισσοτερες περιπτωσης δεν υπαρχουν γερες βασης!

----------


## lee

θα το αναφερω και καλο θα ηταν να γραφτει και με κεφαλαια club χωρις 1 πανελληνιο και 1-2 τοπικος δεν υπαρχει!!

----------


## yannis37

Eγώ εξακολουθώ να έχω την ίδια απορία..........
Γιατί αυτοι που θέλουν να ασχοληθούν (ομοσπονδίες κλπ) με τις ασυνεχής νότες, πρέπει να μεταλλάξουν το ήδη υπάρχον timbrado, που λέει συνεχές τραγούδι, και δεν ονομάζουν κάπως αλλιώς αυτήν την παραλλαγή με σημείωση ότι προηρθε απο το timbrado.
Νομίζοντας ότι ειναι καλό για την ρατσα να υπάρχει πληθωρα υποειδών, πάμε όλο και πιο κοντα στον κανηβαλισμό του συνεχόμενου από το ασυνεχές (με μαθηματική ακρίβεια).
Δεν υπάρχει απάντηση.....αλλά τεσπα.

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ο καθενας μπορει να ονειρευεται οτι θελει ! το τιμπραντο ειναι ενα ,βγαζει διαφορες νοτες που υπαρχουν στις φυσες της ομοσπονδιας που αναγνωριζεται ως αυτη  που εχει την ευθυνη της τελεσης διεθνων διαγωνισμων και κρινεταο σε τετοιους διαγωνισμους  βασει αυτων .Το ποιες απο αυτες τις νοτες υπαρχουν σε καθε πουλι ,μπορει να το καθοριζει το υποειδος του ,αλλα υπαρχει κοινης αποδοχης τροπος κρισης σε διεθνες επιπεδο 

Απο κει και περα ,αν σε καθε χωρα ,οι οπαδοι καθε υποειδους ,αναλογα με ποιες νοτες επιλεγουν τα πουλια τους και τα πουλια της αρεσκειας τους να λενε ,εχουν επισης τους δικους τους συλλογους ,ισως αποκλειστικα με καποιο υποειδος ,ειναι ξεκαθαρο δικαιωμα τους  να κρινουν τοπικα τα πουλια ,με οποια φυσσα θελουν 

αυτο που δεν μπορω ομως να δεχθω ,απο υποστηρικτη οποιουδηποτε υποειδους ,ειναι το  να μιλα για ντιρεκτιβες  και κωδικες ,οταν αυτοι δεν παρατιθενται στην πηγη τους και δεν αναφερεται ποιανης ομοσπονδιας αποτελουν κτημα .Δεν θα το ονομασω παραπληροφορηση ,αλλα ελλειπης πληροφορηση

----------


## kostastim

Καλησπερα και απο εμενα.Τελικα αυτο που καταλαβα ειναι οτι ειμαστε πολυ ατυχοι που δεν εγινε το  Μεσογειακο (τι εχεις να πεις για αυτο το θεμα αγαπητε φιλε Αποστολε Lee :winky: το λεω αυτο γιατι αναφερεσαι σε φιλικες διωργανωσεις διαγωνισμους και σεμιναρια.Πυστευω οτι δεν υπηρχε μεγαλυτερη ευκαιρια για να γινουν ολα αυτα που γραφεις παραπανω.Μεχρι να ανακοινωθει η καταργηση του μεσογειακου εισασταν ολοι εξαφανισμενοι,τωρα γραφουμε για αγωνες και σεμηναρια;Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω....
Εσυ αγαπητε φιλε Γιαννη;Τι λεει θα μαθουμε τελικα ποιο προηρθε απο ποιο ποσο θα παει αυτη η βαλιτσα στην Ελλαδα.Πρεπει *********************** ας δουμε λιγο παραεξω τι γινεται.Αs μπουμε λιγο στο youtube και αs κατεβασουμε ενα video απο ενα καθαρο αγριο καναρινι και να μας πει καποιοs με ποιο μοιαζει αυτο που θα ακουσει για να καταλαβουμε τελικα εδω στην Ελλαδα απο που προηρθε το Timbrado.Τουλαχιστον η πρωτη δισταυρωση ηταν το αγριο καναρινι με το σκρθι η ζαρζανελι η οπως αλλιως το λενε ανα περιοχη τωρα αν αυτα τα δυο πουλια Χρησιμοποιουν (προσοχη ε)ΣΥΝΕΧΕΣ ΝΟΤΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΡΕΠΕΡΤΟΡΙΟ ΤΟΥΣ Ε ΤΟΤΕ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ;Οσο και να θελουν καποιοι να καμουφλαρουν στον Ελλαδικο χωρο αυτο που θελουν μεσα απο τα Forum και μεσα απο τους συλλογους δεν θα τα καταφερουν για πολυ γιατι αν και οπως λεει πολυ ορθα ο Δημητρης  jk21 παραπανω οτι το τιμβραδο ειναι ενα ,ειναι ενα αλλα εχει τεραστια εξεληξη δυστιχως.Ειδη στην Ισπανια κριτες της FOCDE σταματησαν να βαθμολογουν το ΤΣΑΟΥ το θεωρουν κατι κοινο ,κατι πολυ παλλιο,κατι φτωχο.Α και κατι ακομη ηθελα να αναφερω οτι στον συλλογο που ανηκω δεν εχουμε κανενα κολιμα με το τι πουλια εχει ο καθενας και τη γραμμης ειναι.Εναι ολοι ***************.Δεν μπορει πχ σε ολη την Ευρωπη ενα εκατομοιριο εκτροφεις να βλεπουν μπροστα και δυο χιλαδες αλλοι να βλεπουν πισω και να ειναι κολιμενοι και παρολα αυτα εμεις να ακουμε τους δευτερους(γιατι τοσο ειναι η διαφορα αν τον κοσμο)ελεος ποια ελεος.Τον Ναρκωμανη οταν τον δινεις λεφτα τον κανεις κακο δεν τον κανεις καλο.

----------


## yannis37

φίλε Κώστα, αφού το ασυνεχές είναι η εξέληξη του είδους και με το συνεχες ασχολούνται κολημένοι που βλέπουν πίσω, τοτε πως το ασυνεχες ηταν το πρώτο?

ΥΓ...... α ρε classico ...είσαι πρέζα τελικά (και ας μην μας δινετε λεφτα)  :Icon Biggrin:

----------


## jk21

ΚΩΣΤΑ πολλα απο τα γραφομενα πιο πανω ,αφορουν διαμαχες συλλογων ,οχι πανω στην ουσια του τραγουδιου του τιμπραντο ,που μπορει να αφορα και ομοσπονδιες - φυσες βαθμολογησης  και οπως ειναι λογικο εχει ουσια και δεν απαγορευεται .Αν συνεχιστει στο ιδιο κλιμα η συζητηση ειτε απο εσενα ειτε απο αλλα μελη ,το θεμα θα κλειδωθει (το λιγοτερο .... ) .

*1. 
Β. Απαγορεύονται ρητά κάθε είδους συζήτησεις που αφορούν σχέσεις και ζητήματα συλλόγων - ομοσπονδιών και των μελών τους. 

*
Ειμαστε εδω για συζητησεις πανω στα πουλια και οχι στα συλλογικα 

Επι της ουσιας .Τοσο το αρθρο στο οποιο μας παρεπεμψε για συζητηση ο Πανος ,οσο και εσυ ,μιλας για τασεις και αλλαγες στην Ευρωπη και εσυ συγκεκριμενα για κριτες  που δεν βαθμολογουν νοτες που η φισα της παγκοσμια αναγνωρισμενης εμπεριεχει και βαθμολογει ... εννοεις οτι γινεται σε τοπικο επιπεδο; αλλιως βαθμολογουν σε τοπικους διαγωνισμους και αλλιως σε διεθνεις; γιατι για να βαθμολογησουν αλλιως σε διεθνεις ,πρεπει να αλλαξει κατι επισημα .Αν δεν εχει αλλαξει ,δεν μπορουμε να μιλαμε για αλλαγες ! αν παλι αλλαξει ,ευχομαι αλλα δεν το βλεπω ,να μην υπαρξει ριγμα στον τροπο αξιολογησης των τιμπραντο διεθνως ... 

βασικα μιλαμε για αξιολογηση του τιμπραντο ,και οχι του απογονου του αγριου καναρινου ,ειτε αυτος ειναι το ενα πουλι ειτε καποιο αλλο .Αρα γιατι συζηταμε για αρχεγονο καναρινι; Κανεις δεν αρνηθηκε (που αποδεχεται την φισα της fosde ) την σχεση των floreos και των ασυνεχων νοτων ,με το καναρινι τιμπραντο ,αλλα δεν μπορω να διανοηθω και κανεναν σοβαρο ,να θελει να ονομαζεται ενα πουλι ως τιμπραντο και να λεει οτι τα γνησια τιμπραντο ,δεν μπορουν να εχουν σχεση και με συνεχες ρεπερτοριο ,οταν μια νοτα του (timbre ) ειναι αυτη που του εχει δωσει το ονομα 

Ενα ειναι σιγουρο ,οσοι λατρευεται το τιμπραντο ,μην περιμενετε να κυριαρχησει (οσο και αν αυτο ζηταει ξεκαθαρα το ρευμα των απλων χομπιστων στην ελλαδα ) αν κρατατε ακραιες θεσεις ! βρειτε αυτα που σας ενωνουν ,οχι αυτα που σας χωριζουν 

*
*

----------


## kostastim

Γιαννη και παλι δεν με καταλαβες φιλε το ξαναλεω.Δεν μιλαω εγω πλεων για πουλια συνεχες κτλ κτλ.Μιλαω για ΝΟΤΕΣ συνεχες ημισυνεχες και ασυνεχες οι νοτες ειναι αυτες που δινουν την ταυτοτητα στην γραμμη.Να το πω και αλλιως ακου ενα αγριο καναρινι τωρα,το πουλι λεει τα εξης. Εχει μεταλικη χροια γρηγορη ροη αλλα το 80 με 90% απο τις νοτες που λεει ειναι ασυνεχεις και ημισυνεχες.Απο εκει και περα μπηκαν στις διαστυρωσεις και αλλα καναρινια τα οποια κανεις δεν ξερεις ακριβως ποια ηταν αυτα τα καναρινια απο εκει πιστευω πηραν και τις συνεχες νοτες .Γιατι εδω που τα λεμε αν ακουσεις ενα κοινο καναρινι σε ενα μπαλκονι και ενα κλασικο μετριο timbrado πρεπει φιλε να παραδεχτουμε οτι δεν βλεπουμε και την διαφορα τρ τρ τρ τρ το ενα τρτρτρ το αλλο τσαου τσου τσαου το ενα τιου τσιου τσιου το αλλο.Αρα πρωτα εσμηξαν ασυνεχες νοτες (απο εκει ξεκινησε) και μετα μπηκαν και τα καναρινακια τα απλα και γυρησαν τα πουλια σε συνεχες και ημισυνεχες νοτες.Τωρα μεσα απο ολα αυτα τα κοπαδια εμειναν και καποια κομματια τα οποια τραβηξαν προς τις ασυνεχες νοτες αυτη ειναι ολη η ιστορια με λιγα λογια.Εγω φιλε τα γραφω αυτα γιατι βλεπω λιγο ποιο περα τωρα αν εδω στην Ελλαδα θελουν να κρυψουν την εξεληξη γιατι θελουν να λανσαρουν συνεχεια το ιδιο παλλιο μοντελο αλλο αυτο, αλλα ο βυχας και το ψεμα φιλε δυστιχως δεν κρυβονται.

----------


## yannis37

Kαταλαβαίνω τι λές Κώστα. Αλλά στο επίπεδο το timbrado classico έχει "φτιαχτεί" ένα πλήρες πουλί φωνής.
Απο εκεί και πέρα βλέπουμε ότι παίρνει και άλλο "φτιάξιμο" και μπορούμε να το πάμε και κάπου αλλού το πουλί, και οπως έγινε.
Αυτο, το άλλο πουλί *εγω προσωπικά* το αξιολογω ως ένα καταπληκτικό πουλί, όχι όμως ως timbrado....περι ορέξεως κλπ κλπ
Δηλαδι δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει να μεταλαχτεί ένα ρεπερτόριο και να μην βγει μια νεα κατηγορία καναρινιών φωνής.

----------


## timbradofthia

καλημερα ... εγω θα συμφωνησω σε αρκετα απο αυτα που λεει ο κωστας.... καλος η κακος το Classico Timbrado ειναι ενα καναρινη με πλήρες ρεπερτόριο και που κρίνετε με με τον κώδικα ( FOE )  και που κατα βάση καλύπτει την συγκεκριμένη γραμμή..και ετσι  διαφοροποιείται απο τις αλλες γραμμές.... και μεχρι εκεί....  εναν ακουσει 20 Classico καναρίνια ( απο διαφορετικούς εκτροφεις) ενα άπειρο αυτί δεν θα καταλαβει την διαφορα... και σε αυτο σημαντικός παράγοντας ειναι η ταχύτητά  του και οι συνεχόμενες νότες.... ο κωδικας της FOCDE εδωσε στους εκτροφεις την δυνατότητα να διαφοροποιηθούν ακουστικά αλλα και να μπορουν να κριθούν ολες οι γραμμές του τιμβραδο δίκαια.. τωρα για την ιστορια ναι μπορει το 1962 να αναγνωρίστηκε το τιμβραδο με τον κωδικα κατα FOE πρωτο αλλα  αυτο που προϋπήρχε ηταν τα καναρίνια Discontinue .....

----------


## lee

> Καλησπερα και απο εμενα.Τελικα αυτο που καταλαβα ειναι οτι ειμαστε πολυ ατυχοι που δεν εγινε το  Μεσογειακο (τι εχεις να πεις για αυτο το θεμα αγαπητε φιλε Αποστολε Leeτο λεω αυτο γιατι αναφερεσαι σε φιλικες διωργανωσεις διαγωνισμους και σεμιναρια.Πυστευω οτι δεν υπηρχε μεγαλυτερη ευκαιρια για να γινουν ολα αυτα που γραφεις παραπανω.Μεχρι να ανακοινωθει η καταργηση του μεσογειακου εισασταν ολοι εξαφανισμενοι,τωρα γραφουμε για αγωνες και σεμηναρια;Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω....
> Εσυ αγαπητε φιλε Γιαννη;Τι λεει θα μαθουμε τελικα ποιο προηρθε απο ποιο ποσο θα παει αυτη η βαλιτσα στην Ελλαδα.Πρεπει *********************** ας δουμε λιγο παραεξω τι γινεται.Αs μπουμε λιγο στο youtube και αs κατεβασουμε ενα video απο ενα καθαρο αγριο καναρινι και να μας πει καποιοs με ποιο μοιαζει αυτο που θα ακουσει για να καταλαβουμε τελικα εδω στην Ελλαδα απο που προηρθε το Timbrado.Τουλαχιστον η πρωτη δισταυρωση ηταν το αγριο καναρινι με το σκρθι η ζαρζανελι η οπως αλλιως το λενε ανα περιοχη τωρα αν αυτα τα δυο πουλια Χρησιμοποιουν (προσοχη ε)ΣΥΝΕΧΕΣ ΝΟΤΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΡΕΠΕΡΤΟΡΙΟ ΤΟΥΣ Ε ΤΟΤΕ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ;Οσο και να θελουν καποιοι να καμουφλαρουν στον Ελλαδικο χωρο αυτο που θελουν μεσα απο τα Forum και μεσα απο τους συλλογους δεν θα τα καταφερουν για πολυ γιατι αν και οπως λεει πολυ ορθα ο Δημητρης  jk21 παραπανω οτι το τιμβραδο ειναι ενα ,ειναι ενα αλλα εχει τεραστια εξεληξη δυστιχως.Ειδη στην Ισπανια κριτες της FOCDE σταματησαν να βαθμολογουν το ΤΣΑΟΥ το θεωρουν κατι κοινο ,κατι πολυ παλλιο,κατι φτωχο.Α και κατι ακομη ηθελα να αναφερω οτι στον συλλογο που ανηκω δεν εχουμε κανενα κολιμα με το τι πουλια εχει ο καθενας και τη γραμμης ειναι.Εναι ολοι ***************.Δεν μπορει πχ σε ολη την Ευρωπη ενα εκατομοιριο εκτροφεις να βλεπουν μπροστα και δυο χιλαδες αλλοι να βλεπουν πισω και να ειναι κολιμενοι και παρολα αυτα εμεις να ακουμε τους δευτερους(γιατι τοσο ειναι η διαφορα αν τον κοσμο)ελεος ποια ελεος.Τον Ναρκωμανη οταν τον δινεις λεφτα τον κανεις κακο δεν τον κανεις καλο.



εδω για το μεσογειακο
κωστα ειχα δηλωση στο φορουμ του breeder την προθεση μου να ερθω στους αγωνες 
απλα το θεμα εχει διαγραφη εκει 
ο συκβε φετος θα κανει αγωνες εαν ναι θα ηθελα να κατεβασω  δικα μου πουλια και να ακουσω και τα δικα σας

----------


## orion

Έγώ έχω να δηλώσω ότι ο κάθε ένας διαλέγει και κάνει κάτι που του αρέσει, που του γραγαλάει το αυτί ρε αδελφέ... εμένα με γαργαλά το συνεχόμενο πουλί, τα άλλα ωραία κλπ αλλά για την ώρα μου είναι αδιάφορα... άρα τι κάνω; τα εκτρέφω και τα ετοιμάζω για κρίση, κρίση με τι; με την ομοσπονδία που τα στηρίζει... ποια είναι αυτή; η FOE... τώρα αν στο παγκόσμιο κλπ υπάρχη φίσα άλλης ομοσπονδίας δε μου λέει κάτι... εκτός του ότι αδικεί τα συνεχόμενα πουλιά, όπως η φίσα της FOE αδικεί τα πουλιά των άλλων γραμμών...

Εγώ θέλω Timbres, cascabel chau-piau που να με τρελένουν στα μελίγγια... πηράζει;;; και πείτε με και ντεμοντέ χαχαχα... εμένα αυτό με εκφράζει... δηλαδή αν αν κάποιον τον εκφράζει το pastel θα του πω εγώ η τάση είναι τα topaz και κάνε μόνο topaz... 

Επίσης συμφωνώ στην ομαδικότητα και στην ομόνια...  :winky:  άλλο το ένα άλλο το άλλο!!!

Πάντως μια βαλίτσα τη στέλνω και εγώ Πτολεμαϊδα... πότε είναι ο διαγωνισμός;;;

----------


## lee

ο ελσυτι ποτε?

----------


## timbradofthia

Orion και lee για να πάρετε μέρος στο διαγωνισμό στην Πτολεμαΐδα θα πρέπει να είναι ο σύλλογός σας μέλος της EOO....

----------


## vag21

> Καλησπερα και απο εμενα.Τελικα αυτο που καταλαβα ειναι οτι ειμαστε πολυ ατυχοι που δεν εγινε το  Μεσογειακο (τι εχεις να πεις για αυτο το θεμα αγαπητε φιλε Αποστολε Leeτο λεω αυτο γιατι αναφερεσαι σε φιλικες διωργανωσεις διαγωνισμους και σεμιναρια.Πυστευω οτι δεν υπηρχε μεγαλυτερη ευκαιρια για να γινουν ολα αυτα που γραφεις παραπανω.Μεχρι να ανακοινωθει η καταργηση του μεσογειακου εισασταν ολοι εξαφανισμενοι,τωρα γραφουμε για αγωνες και σεμηναρια;Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω....


τι συμπερασμα θα εβγαινε κωστα αν γινοταν?

----------


## orion

> Orion και lee για να πάρετε μέρος στο διαγωνισμό στην Πτολεμαΐδα θα πρέπει να είναι ο σύλλογός σας μέλος της EOO....


Δηλ. το απαγορευει το καταστατικό της ΕΟΟ η του ΣΥΚΒΕ;;;

----------


## timbradofthia

> Δηλ. το απαγορευει το καταστατικό της ΕΟΟ η του ΣΥΚΒΕ;;;


εκτός διαγωνισμού μπορείς να δηλώσεις συμμετοχή..  για να κριθούν τα πουλιά αλλά θα πρέπει να συνεννοηθείς εαν υπάρχει χρόνος... οσο για κανονική συμμετοχή δεν προβλέπετε απο το καταστατικό της ΕΟΟ... αυτό ήξερα και που το ξαναρώτησα αυτο μου είπαν...

----------


## lee

πολυ καλα φιλε μου ολα θα εξαρτηθουν απο το αν θα γινουν οι αγωνες τελικα και ποτε?

----------


## lee

πηγη:http://fogr.gr/modules.php?name=Foru...iewtopic&t=364
καλη επιτυχια στα παιδια!!!

----------


## kostastim

Καλησπερα Βαγγελη.Αλλιως ειναι οταν βλεπεις στο προσωπο και γνωριζεις μεσα απο μια τετοια γιωρτη τον Βαγγελη η τον καθε Βαγγελη,και αλλιως ειναι μεσα απο το προσωπο του υπολογιστη Βαγγελη αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου και το συμπερασμα.Ηθελα να ρωτησω και κατι ακομη.Γνωριζει καποιος εαν γινει αλλη εκθεση στην ελλαδα οπου θα συμμετεχουν Timbrado?

----------


## lee

> Καλησπερα Βαγγελη.Αλλιως ειναι οταν βλεπεις στο προσωπο και γνωριζεις μεσα απο μια τετοια γιωρτη τον Βαγγελη η τον καθε Βαγγελη,και αλλιως ειναι μεσα απο το προσωπο του υπολογιστη Βαγγελη αυτη ειναι η γνωμη μου και το συμπερασμα.Ηθελα να ρωτησω και κατι ακομη.Γνωριζει καποιος εαν γινει αλλη εκθεση στην ελλαδα οπου θα συμμετεχουν Timbrado?


κωστα απο ελσυτι τιποτα ακομα! ειμαστε σε αναμονη

----------

